# Sticky  Vintage ABC watch band identification. A good idea?



## simpletreasures

Does anyone object to the idea of starting a thread about identification/styles of original bands for Accutron, Bulova, and Caravelle? :-s


----------



## akajack

I'm happy about it!


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Certainly no objections here. That'd be an interesting topic. 

Eric


----------



## Addictedtowatches

Count me in, good idea and I love vintage bands!


----------



## simpletreasures

Well I guess I'll start it off, was hoping more Bulova addicts would weigh in, and don't know if we should start a different "sticky" thread, or just post them here. I'm guessing the Mod's will weigh in at some point.

Here goes............. This was recently purchased from the original owner who stated that this was the original band that came on the watch. Accutron band/logo, but I can't really describe the "look". What would you call this style/design?


----------



## Addictedtowatches

simpletreasures said:


> Well I guess I'll start it off, was hoping more Bulova addicts would weigh in, and don't know if we should start a different "sticky" thread, or just post them here. I'm guessing the Mod's will weigh in at some point.
> 
> Here goes............. This was recently purchased from the original owner who stated that this was the original band that came on the watch. Accutron band/logo, but I can't really describe the "look". What would you call this style/design?
> 
> View attachment 8822018
> 
> 
> View attachment 8822026


Looks like the Jubilee style bracelet made popular by Rolex


----------



## Samantha

I have no objections. I think it's a great idea! 
Samantha


----------



## simpletreasures

Now this one was described as a "Buzz Aldrin" limited edition band...............


----------



## simpletreasures

There is this JB Champion Accutron with ad examples.............

























:-!


----------



## simpletreasures

What do we call this one? Stainless Mesh or beads of rice???


----------



## minuteman62

*Kreisler Coffin Link GF (applied Logo)*


*JB Champion GF Mini Tuning Fork (With Logo)*


JB Champion Stainless Bullet Band (Tapered End Links)


----------



## minuteman62

*JB Champion Bullet Band (with straight end links)*


----------



## Addictedtowatches

simpletreasures said:


> What do we call this one? Stainless Mesh or beads of rice???
> 
> View attachment 8827322


Either mesh or Milanese. This would be Beads of rice:


----------



## Addictedtowatches

minuteman62 said:


> *JB Champion GF Mini Tuning Fork (With Logo)*


I really like those logo bands with the little tuning forks. Here are two interesting similar ones I found:


----------



## simpletreasures

I went and looked up "Milanese" and except for a Apple band (example to follow) all I came up with was Italian food. Dammit, now I'm hungry!

Here's what Apple is selling.............


----------



## Addictedtowatches

simpletreasures said:


> I went and looked up "Milanese" and except for a Apple band (example to follow) all I came up with was Italian food. Dammit, now I'm hungry!
> 
> Here's what Apple is selling.............
> 
> View attachment 8827570


Milanese is like a fine tight mesh, it was somewhat popular in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## minuteman62

This post will cover the differences in Kreisler Coffin Link Bracelets. They come in Stainless Steel/10Kt GF Tops & 14Kt Solid Gold(very Rare).

*Basic look of a Kreisler Coffin Link Bracelet. I will go into the differences in the next pics.*


*There are two kinds of Signed LOGO Clasps on Coffin Links (Applied Logo and Stamped Logo) Applied Logo are considered early Coffin Link Bracelets, where as stamped came later).*

*Applied Logo *


*Stamped Logo*


*And the back side of the two Logo Styles clasps are also different.*

*Top Bracelet clasp design is the Stamped Logo
Bottom Bracelet clasp design is the Applied Logo*


----------



## akajack

So how about buckles? I'm seeing these out of Hong Kong (and I suppose also Hong Kong via England) on Ebay and while I like them I've not seen them before (or never noticed). Are they a fantasy creation or genuine NOS Bulova buckles. I wouldn't mind having a few if they are the real thing.


----------



## Addictedtowatches

Here are two interesting bands I have. One has the signed clasp with neat interlocking links but missing the endlinks. I don't know which watch it goes with but I imagine it would be mid to late 70s. 

The other one is an expandable band with some swirling wave designs in the center. It is signed Bulova all over the back and the end pieces are a very odd 22mm! I can't imagine what this would have gone with?


----------



## simpletreasures

akajack said:


> So how about buckles? I'm seeing these out of Hong Kong (and I suppose also Hong Kong via England) on Ebay and while I like them I've not seen them before (or never noticed). Are they a fantasy creation or genuine NOS Bulova buckles. I wouldn't mind having a few if they are the real thing.


I couldn't say for sure, but I suspect "aftermarket" as 
they don't look like any "Bulova signed" buckle I've ever seen.


----------



## akajack

I recently saw these starting to come out of Hong Kong and haven't seen them before that. They have unlimited supply in multiple sizes. I'm just not use to seeing new vintage-style items from China that never existed before. Copies, of course, but something created from scratch that looks period, but never existed - rarely. Thank for the input of your experience. Glad I didn't jump on them when I first saw them.



simpletreasures said:


> I couldn't say for sure, but I suspect "aftermarket" as
> they don't look like any "Bulova signed" buckle I've ever seen.


----------



## simpletreasures

I picked up this beauty some years ago. I think it was a Christmas promotion.................


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Wow, some great bracelets and pics here. I'll have to add one or two I may have. Addictedtowatches, that one bracelet on the circular 2182 (not the Accuquartz) with the articulated tuning forks is fantastic! I love that one. 

Eric


----------



## Addictedtowatches

ArchieGoodwin said:


> Wow, some great bracelets and pics here. I'll have to add one or two I may have. Addictedtowatches, that one bracelet on the circular 2182 (not the Accuquartz) with the articulated tuning forks is fantastic! I love that one.
> 
> Eric


Yeah I would love one of those bands. Too bad the watch was either solid 14k or 18k and well out of my range!


----------



## simpletreasures

Some new candidates for your consideration.......................

















First one looks like a "brick" pattern...........

























I called this one "Bulova Cross Hatched" ;-p


----------



## Addictedtowatches

simpletreasures said:


> Some new candidates for your consideration
> 
> View attachment 8872490
> 
> 
> I called this one "Bulova Cross Hatched" ;-p


I didn't know Drema also made bracelets for Bulova. Do we know how many companies did? Obviously JB, Kriesler, Drema but who else's?


----------



## simpletreasures

I think we're only scratching the surface on this Charlie.

Some we'll probably never know about, as Bulova used many "un-branded" models on a lot of their run of the mill watches that were probably made by other band manufacturers, but carried no logo.


----------



## simpletreasures

Here's a J B Champion that's pretty cool................


----------



## Addictedtowatches

simpletreasures said:


> Here's a J B Champion that's pretty cool................
> 
> View attachment 8875562
> 
> 
> View attachment 8875578


Love these bands! I think they are called block and ball? I've been collecting them over the years, I've got four JB and a few unsigned but no Bulovas.


----------



## simpletreasures




----------



## minuteman62

I really like those Block & Ball bracelets. I have this one just sitting around waiting for a watch. The clasp is not signed but its minty.


----------



## Addictedtowatches

minuteman62 said:


> I really like those Block & Ball bracelets. I have this one just sitting around waiting for a watch. The clasp is not singed but its minty.


I like this style and BoR style the best out of all the vintage designs I think.


----------



## simpletreasures




----------



## simpletreasures




----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Ok, here's a few I don't believe have been represented yet.

A Bulova bracelet I found that I think looks great on this old "Time Center A" model. This is not the factory original bracelet. 


Factory original bracelet for this late Accutron 219 series. 


And here's one of my favorite bracelets, an original factory bracelet for this 2182 Accutron. I like the look of it, and it wears very comfortably. 


Eric


----------



## simpletreasures

I like the looks of this one..............


----------



## Addictedtowatches

simpletreasures said:


> I like the looks of this one..............
> 
> View attachment 8923058


I actually sold one of these a couple weeks ago. I think it goes with a 219 steel model from the late 70s.


----------



## simpletreasures

Charlie, I would love to see the watch that one came on:-!

If it is anything like the band, probably was a "stunner"!


----------



## Addictedtowatches

simpletreasures said:


> Charlie, I would love to see the watch that one came on:-!
> 
> If it is anything like the band, probably was a "stunner"!


 It was pretty nice but I needed the cash to pay for a different watch. It looked better with a glossy black leather strap I think. It s 77' with a 219 btw.


----------



## 1955mercury




----------



## ArchieGoodwin

The pics below are a seller's photos of an Accutron marked clasp on a Kreisler/Stelux branded stainless bracelet, that if I'm correct, is the factory original bracelet for the spaceview "T."





Eric


----------



## tayloreuph

ArchieGoodwin said:


> The pics below are a seller's photos of an Accutron marked clasp on a Kreisler/Stelux branded stainless bracelet, that if I'm correct, is the factory original bracelet for the spaceview "T."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric


That's the same bracelet that came with my Bulova Chronograph, same end links.









Sent from my pretentious handheld device


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Arrgghh.....! My curved endlink pieces apparently aren't for the Spaceview T, as they appear to be too long. After the slight curved section the flat part before it starts to round (where it connects to the other links) is longer than it should be. I believe the proper endlink pieces are shorter in length in that dimension. This bracelet has an Accutron marked clasp. Either the endpieces aren't original, or what I'm thinking is would this be the original factory bracelet for the Swiss Spaceview that's very similar to the model "T' (in that it has the large chapter ring) but is squarish rather than circular? The model I'm thinking about doesn't come up often and I'm still currently attempting to find a pic of it with it's original band. 


Eric


----------



## simpletreasures

I like the looks of this one, straight ends.


----------



## Samantha

This thread is being converted to a sticky. From now on, only posts that provide information regarding ABC bands and straps are to be posted here.
Thank you.
Samantha


----------



## simpletreasures

I don't recall seeing this one posted...................


----------



## simpletreasures

From "timesoplenty", a really nice match-up!

























I'm impressed!!!


----------



## simpletreasures

Another beauty from the 60's courtesy "timesoplenty".


----------



## simpletreasures

Here's a Bulova company ad showing a '94 Accutron with matching band. A damn good looking outfit!!!


----------



## simpletreasures




----------



## simpletreasures




----------



## Riviera8

Excellent in my opinion. I have a JB Champion stainless steel sliding clasp band. JB are in a triangle, champion in script, stainless steel in small block. No USA !!. A knock off or just pre marking requirement vintage? Any help is appreciated.
Thanks,
Riviera8


----------



## simpletreasures

Riviera8 said:


> Excellent in my opinion. I have a JB Champion stainless steel sliding clasp band. JB are in a triangle, champion in script, stainless steel in small block. No USA !!. A knock off or just pre marking requirement vintage? Any help is appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Riviera8


Any chance you can post a clear close up picture?


----------



## simpletreasures

Keep you eyes open for this one...............


----------



## new2oltime

On my Marine Star, 1997, (T7 code) mfg.. 98B62 dial markings.. has the diver extension.


----------



## TAHAWK

My 1999 Accutron (date code T9) has a two piece, black, padded leather strap - 18mm at the lugs tapering to 17mm at the buckle, marked "ACCUTRON" and "GENUINE TEJU LEATHER." Usual two strap keepers.

I have read or heard on video that the last Accutron was in 1972, 1973, and 1977.


----------

